# Very strange bottle



## xonor1 (Sep 25, 2016)

So i managed to dig this bottle up in one piece and it looks amazing. I pulled it out of the ground and was really surprised at what popped out, and it even has the original cork still in it. I have no idea about the age or price of this bottle and it looks to be handblown i think. I put a plastic coke bottle next to it for scale.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 25, 2016)

It appears to be a decanter.  Not very old, I believe.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 25, 2016)

Looks like the decantors that you can buy at Crate& Barrel or Pier One Or home goods etc etc. What was the context of where you dug it up??? Dump, Privy, farm, city, along rr tracks, what???


----------



## xonor1 (Sep 25, 2016)

I dug it up near an old abandoned farm house. It was about a foot deep in the ground from what seemed like the place that the family threw away all their trash. The farm house is over 100 years old.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 25, 2016)

Dig for more. Maybe find a easier to Identify bottle. Let me know if you find any rusty old Beer cans, I collect those. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## xonor1 (Sep 25, 2016)

I have actually found a lot of other interesting bottles. I've found about 7 Otto's Milk jugs and a few other different brand milk jugs i can't remember. I managed to find two rare pepsi-cola bottles in really good condition also from around the 1940s


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 25, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Dig for more. Maybe find a easier to Identify bottle. Let me know if you find any rusty old Beer cans, I collect those. Good Luck. LEON.



Hemi is correct, go for it dig for more, you might just come up with a very good bottle or two or three, you just never know. The farm should be older than 125 yrs to produce really good glass, although you can get some good sodas after 1900.......Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 25, 2016)

Good chance the older better stuff is deeper on this type of dump. Post Pics of the Pepsi bottles. LEON.


----------



## xonor1 (Sep 27, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> Good chance the older better stuff is deeper on this type of dump. Post Pics of the Pepsi bottles. LEON.



The bottle on the right i haven't officially cleaned it out yet, but hopefully you should be able to identify the bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 27, 2016)

The Pepsi on the left they made from the 1940's-50's & the one on right from the 60's. The one on right missing most of it's painted label unfortunately. LEON.


----------



## xonor1 (Sep 27, 2016)

hemihampton said:


> The Pepsi on the left they made from the 1940's-50's & the one on right from the 60's. The one on right missing most of it's painted label unfortunately. LEON.



Any idea how much they are worth?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 27, 2016)

In that condition maybe $1.00 each. If the one right still had it's ACL painted label & mint maybe $10-$50 depending on what city it was from. I'm no bottle expert though so just my opinion. LEON.


----------

